# Using WhatsApp on FreeBSD



## balanga (Mar 19, 2020)

I've just discovered that I can use WhatsApp on a PC and much prefer it to trying to type on my phone.... I'm using Windows at the moment and just wondered if it's possible to get it working on FreeBSD...


----------



## ehanneken (Mar 19, 2020)

There isn't an application for FreeBSD, but you can use the web app. I keep it open in a pinned tab in Firefox.


----------



## balanga (Mar 19, 2020)

Does it work on Chromium under FreeBSD?


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 19, 2020)

Why shouldn't it? It's just a wep app, works fine


----------



## ehanneken (Mar 19, 2020)

balanga said:


> Does it work on Chromium under FreeBSD?


I don't have Chromium installed, but I can't think of a reason why it wouldn't. WhatsApp says Chrome works.


----------



## balanga (Mar 19, 2020)

Indeed it does work - I had this idea that it would only work under Windows.....


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 19, 2020)

balanga said:


> Does it work on Chromium under FreeBSD?



yes,it work on chromium, i' use it in my work every day


----------



## stream (Sep 9, 2020)

I just read that Whatsapp uses Freebsd.  Hope they can make an app specifically for Freebsd desktop users  Cheers to that.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 9, 2020)

stream said:


> I just read that Whatsapp uses Freebsd.  Hope they can make an app specifically for Freebsd desktop users  Cheers to that.



Now that's highly unlikely i'd say. It took companies ages to even admit that Linux desktops are a thing. For anything more niche than that there sadly is next to no hope seeing support by mass market companies.


----------



## stream (Sep 10, 2020)

true. but for companies that rely on freebsd, it might make sense to support the community by developing niche products for that platform- if it is not a huge build that is..


----------



## a6h (Sep 10, 2020)

For me, it's very unfortunate, being forced to use IMs. The safest option on FreeBSD, which I've tested and it works to host four IM programs, namely Whatsapp, Skype, Team and Telegram is Chromium.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Sep 10, 2020)

ekvz said:


> Now that's highly unlikely i'd say.


Eh?









						WhatsApp Blog
					

WhatsApp Messenger: More than 2 billion people           in over 180 countries use WhatsApp to stay in touch with friends and           family, anytime and anywhere. WhatsApp is free and offers simple, secure,           reliable messaging and calling, available on phones all over the world.




					blog.whatsapp.com
				




It's obviously an old link but WhatsApp were certainly one of the big users of FreeBSD.


----------



## a6h (Sep 10, 2020)

facebook is busy shoehorning React to web/dev market. An official whatsapp for FreeBSD, it's probably never going to happen.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Sep 10, 2020)

I was replying to the "highly unlikely to _use_ FreeBSD" - and WhatsApp did use it (can't see anything saying if they do or don't any more) for *server-*side.  But re-reading what was said it was more about the wish for a FreeBSD *client*, so yes, that seems unlikely.


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 10, 2020)

Beeing an Open Source & Open Protocols advocate, I'd like to promote reasonable free & open alternatives.  I.e. many IM clients running under FreeBSD support cross-posting.  It's your free decision if you want to feed the commercial data kraken with your private metadata... So even if your friends are in _WhatsApe_, you don't have to.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_software_and_protocols_for_distributed_social_networking
The Fediverse uses XMPP for Instant Messaging


----------



## a6h (Sep 10, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> The Fediverse


[THUMBS UP]


----------



## Zvoni (Sep 10, 2020)

Nevermind that WhatsApp relies on a phone-number being present on the device, otherwise you wouldn't be able to use WhatsApp-Call (or whatever it's called).
They don't even have a client for iPad (there is this "WhatsPad" or whatever it's called, but that one relies on a iPhone with WhatsApp being present, and it's similiar to the WebApp).
OTOH, with Facebook Messenger or Skype you can do "phone"-calls from an iPad, so  i think it's a consciuos decision of WhatsApp to provide clients just for mobile devices with a "real" phone-number


----------

